# Flamingo FFT X tournament 07/16 - More Flamingo Reds 07/18



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Job Guys! You make it look easy.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Good Job Guys! You make it look easy.


lol yeah right. it's just hours and hours and hours of poling.


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats on your biggest flyfished red!


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh, btw ur tearing it up when it counts! Great year of tourneys for you!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Oh, btw ur tearing it up when it counts! Great year of tourneys for you!



remember back in like december...... I asked you to fish the dons tourney with me, you denied! I asked you to fish the FFT with me, you again denied!

You're a bad friend. 


lol but anyway, thanks. Lets get out there asap!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow...that's great you're winning so much, but just being able to fish as often and as successfully as you do would be reward enough for most of us. [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------

